# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Eagle: Διάμετρος pads εξαρτημάτων through hole

## SV1JRT

Καλημερα
 Γνωρίζει κανένας συνάδελφος, πώς μπορώ να μεγαλώσω την διάμετρο απο τα pads των εξαρτημάτων στο Eagle ??
 Ενοώ τον χαλκό γύρω απο το ποδαράκι του εξαρτήματος (αντίσταση, πυκνωτής κτλπ). Ο χαλκός γύρω απο τα εξαρτήματα είναι πολύ μικρός και όταν τρυπάω την πλακέτα, έχω πρόβλημμα. Θέλω κάποια ρύθμιση που να αλάζει μαζικά το μέγεθος σε όλα τα εξαρτήματα. Είναι ΠΟΛΥ επώδυνο να κάνω edit ένα - ένα εξάρτημα....
 Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

----------


## mariosm

Δεν υπαρχει τροπος να αλλαξεις τη διαμετρο σε pads εξαρτηματων  αμεσα πανω στο σχεδιο σου. Πρεπει να επεμβεις στη βιβλιοθηκη και σε καθε εξαρτημα ξεχωριστα. 
Ο ποιο σωστος τροπος για να λυσεις το προβλημα σου ειναι να επιλεγεις εξαρτηματα απο βιβλιοθηκες με pads μεγαλυτερης διαμετρου.

----------


## gas_liosia

Εκτός και αν έχεις μεράκι και φτιάξεις μια δικιά σου βιβλιοθήκη με τα πιο συχνά χρησιμοποιούμενα εξαρτήματα, ώστε να τα έχεις όλα μαζεμένα και επεξεργασμένα όπως θες. Είναι λίγο επίπονη λύση αλλά τουλάχιστον θα τα φτιάξεις μια φορά. Εκτός και αν επέμβεις στις υπάρχουσες βιβλιοθήκες όπως προαναφέρθηκε, αλλά το θέμα είναι να θυμάσαι που και ποιο είναι κάθε φορά που θες να το ξαναχρησιμοποιήσεις. Το protel έχει τη δυνατότητα απευθείας αλλαγή σε ένα εξάρτημα, δεν ξέρω αν σε εξυπηρετεί γενικά.

----------


## ΘΥΜΙΟΣ

> Καλημερα
> Γνωρίζει κανένας συνάδελφος, πώς μπορώ να μεγαλώσω την διάμετρο απο τα pads των εξαρτημάτων στο Eagle ??
> Ενοώ τον χαλκό γύρω απο το ποδαράκι του εξαρτήματος (αντίσταση, πυκνωτής κτλπ). Ο χαλκός γύρω απο τα εξαρτήματα είναι πολύ μικρός και όταν τρυπάω την πλακέτα, έχω πρόβλημμα. Θέλω κάποια ρύθμιση που να αλάζει μαζικά το μέγεθος σε όλα τα εξαρτήματα. Είναι ΠΟΛΥ επώδυνο να κάνω edit ένα - ένα εξάρτημα....
> Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.



Εδω αλλαζουμε οτι θελουμε στο EAGLE.eagle pads.JPG

----------

gas_liosia (01-03-12)

----------


## gas_liosia

Ωχ, αυτό είχα την εντύπωση οτι έχει να κάνει μόνο με το AutoRouter. Αυτό είναι γενικό βέβαια αλλά θα μπορούσε να το χρησιμοποιήσει για τις ελάχιστες διαστάσεις πίστας.

----------


## Panoss

Με είχε απασχολήσει κι εμένα παλιότερα. Κοίτα εδώ.

----------


## SV1JRT

Μπράβο βρέ παιδιά. Επιτέλους βρέθηκα μια (δύο) ικανοποιητικές λύσεις.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ, όλους τους συνάδελφους που απάντησαν.
Εκανα την γενική ρύθμιση απο το πινακάκι των επιλογών και για μερικά υλικά άρχισα να φτιάχνω δική μου βιβλιοθήκη.

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------

